
Bayer to donate potential coronavirus drug (chloroquine) to U.S. - chimichangga
https://www.axios.com/scoop-bayer-to-donate-potential-coronavirus-drug-to-us-cc8c1a5a-6a14-4e36-8b07-07eccf4eff36.html
======
chimichangga
Early evidence suggests that chloroquine — an inexpensive anti-malarial drug —
may work just as well, if not even better, than remdesivir, a drug owned by
Gilead, which is undergoing clinical trials for treatment of the coronavirus.

